# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG V2.51,Added Nokia Lumia,Pantech,Samsung and Asus Phones.

## mohamed73

*GPGJTAG V2.51,Added Nokia Lumia,Pantech,Samsung and Asus Phones.*  *GPGIndustries Proud To Present You Our New Update GPGJtag V2.51.*  * GPGJtag V2.51 Release Notes:*   * Added support for the following models:*  * Pantech A860K *  *Pantech A860L* *Pantech A860S* *Pantech A870L* *ASUS A68* *ASUS A80* *Samsung I9200* *Nokia Lumia 1020*  *Download GPGJtag V2.51 ->* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * Follow us on Facebook -> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * We Will Not Rest!!* * Best Regard* * Rahul_Bhutani*

----------

